# Fleece EMS Work-Shirts



## Bosco836 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

A few Ontario Services (Ottawa, Windsor, etc.) have fleece work-shirts with the Scotch-lite reflective striping on them.  

I've searched high and low for these items (for members of our service), but haven't been able to locate them.  Anyone know who makes these?

Pictures can be found here:

Windsor - http://www.montrealgazette.com/health/4654222.bin?size=620x400s 

Ottawa - http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e6/Ottawa_Remembrance_Day_ceremonies_2007_-_03.jpg


----------



## BEN52 (Jan 1, 2013)

Blauer makes a similar product.


----------



## cprted (Jan 2, 2013)

Those look like they might be the "Patrol Polar-Tec Fleece Jacket" from Cascade Wear in Vancouver.  I have one (no striping, just PARAMEDIC front and back) and really love it.

Cascade has a website (not super hot) and a Facebook page.  The FB page has a picture of the fleece with no markings.  Everything they do is a custom job, so you can have any combination of lettering and striping on any of their jackets, fleeces, vests, etc.  Their jackets and vest are very popular with BC Ambulance and Police out in BC.

I would post a link, but I'm new so I'm not allowed.

For the record, I do not work for Cascade or am associated with them in any way.  I just really like their products!


----------



## Steveb (Jan 8, 2013)

They are made by OUTDOOR  Outfits.


----------

